# Super-Efficiency VW Moves Toward Limited Production



## Ellrot (May 17, 2010)

Feel free to tell me I'm wrong, but The XL1 just appears like the most boring car to drive: You're not even getting 80Hp. I remember when Cars were sold with sex appeal, you're average joe with a height/weight/size/age complex (so that's most) aren't going to buy something they'll potentially get laughed at the lights with. It's so ugly, those rear wheel arch covers are so 90's futurism, take them off and it'll look so much nicer!


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Normally I'd agree - but in this case I feel like they managed to capture a little bit of a "Jetson's" look without looking like a Citroen. In a lightweight pure-commuter vehicle, 80hp may be just fine - especially in city driving when it comes with 191 ft-lbs of torque.

Let 'em build it, the consumers will decide...


----------



## Ellrot (May 17, 2010)

I like your point, there will be those who like it. Thing I find odd is that it's a coupe (so not a family car) which suggests to me it's more of a young persons, or car enthusiasts car, but power maybe it's let down.


----------



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

It looks great to me, but I guess I'm in a small minority who sees styling choices that are designed to improve efficiency as cool, as long as they're well executed. I'd be more likely to buy it if it were all electric though.


----------



## Ellrot (May 17, 2010)

Yeah full electric would be better. I have a feeling it might not look as good as it does in that picture, as that's the concept pic


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Looks great! I'll buy it at $10K.

Too bad it was supposed to come out in 2010


----------

